

Dubai 45 gigapixels - bhartzer
http://gigapan.com/gigapans/48492

======
ddebernardy
Is it afternoon prayer time on a WE with 50C or something like that? As I can
see the entire city has:

\- nobody walking in the streets (I failed to find a single one…)

\- no cars beyond the handful in far away parking lots

\- nobody working on construction sites

~~~
munchor
I did see some people working on construction sites. However, I have been to
Dubai and it is perfectly normal that nobody is walking down the streets -
it's way too hot.

This one time I stepped of a cab to take a picture and it was excruciating, we
could only stay outside for about 2 minutes before giving up.

------
j-b
Here's a 50 gigapixel image of Vienna:

[http://photoartkalmar.com/Photoart%20Kalmar%20high%20res/Gig...](http://photoartkalmar.com/Photoart%20Kalmar%20high%20res/Gigapixel/Vienna%2050%20Gigapixel/Donauturm.html)

------
krsunny
Surreal. Looks like video game art of depiction of a future city.

------
sikhnerd
Beautiful, surprisingly few people in the shot. Since I only found 3-4 in a
few minutes, I guess it's hot outside :)

------
izzydata
What are these towers mainly used for? Housing? Businesses? Tourism?

Also that mall is HUGE.

~~~
bitJericho
I found giant road cones the size of people!

------
iammyIP
I am thinking of the ocean in Lems Solaris, who might have built something
similar.

